

Things learned from biking across America - thenicepostr
http://janedotx.posterous.com/things-learned-from-biking-across-america

======
hsmyers
God---I hope he at least bought a touring bike and not a road bike...

~~~
wglb
Dude--as someone else says, read the article.

And then, check out some of the other entries. Has an interesting (read
"unusual") bit of introspection. Worth checking out.

